

Working on anything cool that'll get traction? You'll get cloned in China. - mvs
http://twitter.com/#!/christinelu
Tweet from  @christinelu:
...so that no one's surprised. i've heard of a clone for AirBnB, Uber, Gilte, Instagram, and [insert your favorite new app] in China.
======
mvs
@christinelu tweets: ...so that no one's surprised. i've heard of a clone for
AirBnB, Uber, Gilte, Instagram, and [insert your favorite new app] in China.

------
ColinWright
Bad link - it'll be out-of-date as soon as the subject tweets a few more
times.

